# Konnen Tranen Meiner Wangen.



## Morganist (Jul 14, 2012)

I love this piece from St Matthew's Passion. It is performed by the wonderful Andreas Scholl.

http://baroqueclassics.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

JS Bach - Matthäus-Passion - Können Tränen meiner Wangen (Janet Baker).


----------

